# Denon 2800 and 16:9 anamorphic problems



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello all, i bought this dvd player off a guy on craigslist for ~$75 which i thought of as a steal. It works great except for the fact that any anamorphic dvd is not displayed with the black bars on top and bottom. Its not re-compressing it (i think thats what it needs to do). My TV is a run of the mill plain CRT bout 5 years old.

I have tried every setting i could find in the setup of the dvd player to try and force it into making it appear correct but it just dosent want to.

Anyone got any clues or suggestions on how i might get it working? I got what i think is the latest firmware installed and working but still the problem is there.

Thanks allot for the help i really appreciate it!

Thanks,
ccdoggy


----------

